# HTC One M8 for Windows Notification LED Support



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 10, 2016)

Alright so here's the thing. 

Windows 10 Mobile supports Notification LEDs, and the M8 for Windows supports it too. The LED is currently used by the OS to show: 

When plugged in: 
Red - Charging
Green - Fully charged

When unplugged:
Flashing red - Low battery or Phone overheating

The CSDDiag diagnosis app also has support for the LED, in which you can test it by showing the red or green LED. 

If the fact that the app is able to access the LED for use, is it possible that LED support into the OS can be done for the M8? Although yes obviously this is likely to require Interop access but is this possible? I'm just wondering.

Thanks,
Alvin


----------



## ngame (Jun 10, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Alright so here's the thing.
> 
> Windows 10 Mobile supports Notification LEDs, and the M8 for Windows supports it too. The LED is currently used by the OS to show:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Please post the CSDiag app or any other apps on your phone . 
Are you on w10m ?


----------



## kdskamal (Jun 11, 2016)

ngame said:


> Are you on w10m ?

Click to collapse



Yes, he is. His signature reads "OS: 10.0.14361.0 (Windows 10 Mobile Redstone Preview)".


----------



## ngame (Jun 11, 2016)

kdskamal said:


> Yes, he is. His signature reads "OS: 10.0.14361.0 (Windows 10 Mobile Redstone Preview)".

Click to collapse



Em , oh right . But how is it possible to upgrade m8 to redstone

It's unsupoorted device , it didn't interop unlocked yet and I think registry editors won't work on it  because they use samsung and nokia libraries


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 11, 2016)

ngame said:


> Please post the CSDiag app or any other apps on your phone .
> Are you on w10m ?

Click to collapse



Yes currently running Redstone. CSDDiag is attached below, ripped from the M8 for Windows.



kdskamal said:


> Yes, he is. His signature reads "OS: 10.0.14361.0 (Windows 10 Mobile Redstone Preview)".

Click to collapse



Yes running the latest build of the Redstone update



ngame said:


> Em , oh right . But how is it possible to upgrade m8 to redstone
> 
> It's unsupoorted device , it didn't interop unlocked yet and I think registry editors won't work on it  because they use samsung and nokia libraries

Click to collapse



No, editing the Registry in DeviceTargetingInfo works with InteropTools. I spoofed it as a Lumia 950 XL and got the update. Doesn't require interop unlock to edit those entries. I was able to edit them just fine.


----------



## lukjok (Jun 11, 2016)

So, a quick overview:
1. The most important library is CSDDiagRT.dll
2. Library directly calls CreateFileW and DeviceIoControl.





3. Led Status values is the same as documented in Hardware notification page at Microsoft Sysdev. Probably using a same driver.


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 12, 2016)

lukjok said:


> So, a quick overview:
> 1. The most important library is CSDDiagRT.dll
> 2. Library directly calls CreateFileW and DeviceIoControl.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It's also worth noting that the LED brightness can be controlled somehow. Its not showing its maximum brightness when its charging while powered on but when its completely dead and you plug it in, the LED becomes extremely bright, the same brightness as on the Android M8, but somewhere during its boot sequence it dims to the current level. Not sure if it can be controlled using the software.


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 12, 2016)

lukjok said:


> So, a quick overview:
> 1. The most important library is CSDDiagRT.dll
> 2. Library directly calls CreateFileW and DeviceIoControl.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To add on, I found this on adding LED support onto handsets:

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt653694(v=vs.85).aspx

Seems likely to be possible as it says:


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert]
   "HardwareId"="ACPI\\QCOM0D50"   
   "InstanceId"=dword:0
```

And to replace hardware Id and Instance Id with the one relevant to the notification LED, if we are able to locate it. 


```
"LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
   "Intensity"=dword:00000064 
   "Period"=dword:000007d0 
   "Dutycycle"=dword:0000003c 
   "Cyclecount"=dword:ffffffff
```

And these values are to modify the intensity, period, duty cycle and cycle count. I was right about the intensity thing. I think we are on to something here.


----------



## lukjok (Jun 12, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> To add on, I found this on adding LED support onto handsets:
> 
> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/mt653694(v=vs.85).aspx
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Interesting... I don't have any of these keys on my Lumia. 
I have a question: Where are these keys at? HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert or somewhere else? 





> ```
> "LedHwAvailable"=dword:00000001
> "Intensity"=dword:00000064
> "Period"=dword:000007d0
> ...

Click to collapse



Also could you look at Web Management and tell which user CSDDiag app runs?


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 12, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Interesting... I don't have any of these keys on my Lumia.
> I have a question: Where are these keys at? HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Shell\Nocontrol\LedAlert or somewhere else?

Click to collapse



Those keys will only exist if a Notification LED is present.


----------



## lukjok (Jun 12, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Those keys will only exist if a Notification LED is present.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know that, but lot's of people say that it exists on 930. Also could you look at Web Management and tell which user CSDDiag app runs?


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 12, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Yeah, I know that, but lot's of people say that it exists on 930. Also could you look at Web Management and tell which user CSDDiag app runs?

Click to collapse



Ok, I stumbled upon this.

When opening 127.0.0.1 while on developer mode and with device discovery enabled, I found the Hardware ID for the Notification LED. I'm just assuming that "hwnled" stands for hardware notification LED. Anyway here is the screencap: 






The Hardware ID is 
	
	



```
ACPI\QCOM0D50\0
```

Not sure about the Instance ID and what that means.

EDIT: After browsing through the registry I found the full Hardware ID:


```
ACPI\VEN_QCOM&DEV_0D50;ACPI\QCOM0D50;*QCOM0D50
```

I believe this includes the instance ID as well


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 12, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Yeah, I know that, but lot's of people say that it exists on 930. Also could you look at Web Management and tell which user CSDDiag app runs?

Click to collapse



I can't find CSDDiag on Web Management even though its running.


----------



## lukjok (Jun 12, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Ok, I stumbled upon this.
> 
> When opening 127.0.0.1 while on developer mode and with device discovery enabled, I found the Hardware ID for the Notification LED. I'm just assuming that "hwnled" stands for hardware notification LED. Anyway here is the screencap:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The same driver exists on my Lumia as well.



AlvinPhilemon said:


> I can't find CSDDiag on Web Management even though its running.

Click to collapse



Do you really checked for app process at Processes? Could you screencap that list?


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 12, 2016)

lukjok said:


> The same driver exists on my Lumia as well.
> 
> 
> Do you really checked for app process at Processes? Could you screencap that list?

Click to collapse



Here:


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Jun 12, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Yeah, I know that, but lot's of people say that it exists on 930. Also could you look at Web Management and tell which user CSDDiag app runs?

Click to collapse



I've come up with another theory. 

Since you aren't able to edit the registry on the M8 yet, what about if you add those entries onto a Lumia, but replace the Hardware ID with the one for the Camera Flash? As in as a proof-of-concept as to whether this would even work in the first place, and if it does, devices without HWNLEDs can use the camera flash as a notification LED just like on the iPhone


----------



## schmo90 (Jun 15, 2016)

is it already possible with a reg key to enable the led flash during a notification ?
for example on my 950


----------



## ngame (Jun 15, 2016)

schmo90 said:


> is it already possible with a reg key to enable the led flash during a notification ?
> for example on my 950

Click to collapse



I tried many things on L950XL but unfortunately it won't me to do them. 
X50 series are very restricted at this time needs more hard work to Interop unlock them


----------



## lukjok (Jun 15, 2016)

ngame said:


> I tried many things on L950XL but unfortunately it won't me to do them.
> X50 series are very restricted at this time needs more hard work to Interop unlock them

Click to collapse



Even I can't write required keys and subkeys at the moment. Package verification disabling or Mass Storage Mode enabling or even BCD mod would help because only one driver controls all notifications: leds, vibrations and other.


----------



## ngame (Jun 15, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Even I can't write required keys and subkeys at the moment. Package verification disabling or Mass Storage Mode enabling or even BCD mod would help because only one driver controls all notifications: leds, vibrations and other.

Click to collapse



Mass Storage mode is not possible at all , really don't think about it . 
As a long term (or maybe middle one) we can only think about interop unlock nothing more .


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 4, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Even I can't write required keys and subkeys at the moment. Package verification disabling or Mass Storage Mode enabling or even BCD mod would help because only one driver controls all notifications: leds, vibrations and other.

Click to collapse



I've gotten my HTC One M8 interop unlocked, but I'm still unable to get the LED working. I've tried using the values specified by Microsoft on their page as well but the LED still doesn't blink. I've gotten the option to appear, but no blinking LED. Any idea how to find the proper hardware ID? I have suspicions that QCOM0D50 isn't the one for the M8.


----------



## lukjok (Sep 4, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> I've gotten my HTC One M8 interop unlocked, but I'm still unable to get the LED working. I've tried using the values specified by Microsoft on their page as well but the LED still doesn't blink. I've gotten the option to appear, but no blinking LED. Any idea how to find the proper hardware ID? I have suspicions that QCOM0D50 isn't the one for the M8.

Click to collapse



I think that QCOM0D50 is global Hardware Notification driver for all devices,. This driver controls all notifications like capacitive buttons backlight, vibration and also LED's. Also, do you have Redstone on your phone?


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 4, 2016)

lukjok said:


> I think that QCOM0D50 is global Hardware Notification driver for all devices,. This driver controls all notifications like capacitive buttons backlight, vibration and also LED's. Also, do you have Redstone on your phone?

Click to collapse



Yes I do. Running as per mentioned in my signature. How do I find that driver?


----------



## lukjok (Sep 4, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Yes I do. Running as per mentioned in my signature. How do I find that driver?

Click to collapse



Do you have SSH CMD working on your phone?


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 4, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Do you have SSH CMD working on your phone?

Click to collapse



Yes i do


----------



## lukjok (Sep 4, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> Yes i do

Click to collapse



Execute this file on CMD and post output.


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 4, 2016)

Lumia 640 xl stuff:


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 5, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Execute this file on CMD and post output.

Click to collapse








from my M8 for Windows


----------



## schmo90 (Sep 5, 2016)

is this also possible with a lumia 950?


----------



## djtonka (Sep 5, 2016)

schmo90 said:


> is this also possible with a lumia 950?

Click to collapse



yes, when you will swap PCB


----------



## lukjok (Sep 5, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> from my M8 for Windows

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. I modified app a bit. Run this app again and post output.


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 5, 2016)

lukjok said:


> Thanks for the reply. I modified app a bit. Run this app again and post output.

Click to collapse



here you go


----------



## lukjok (Sep 5, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> here you go

Click to collapse



And did you got any light enabled on your phone because from an output I can say that everything went alright?
Also, does LED lights-up when you plug-in for charging?


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 5, 2016)

lukjok said:


> And did you got any light enabled on your phone because from an output I can say that everything went alright?
> Also, does LED lights-up when you plug-in for charging?

Click to collapse



From the output? I didn't get anything. 

The LED does light up when charging. Blinks orange when battery is dying or phone overheating, flashes when battery has error communicating with the device and steady orange when charging while steady green light when completed.


----------



## ipradyu (Sep 8, 2016)

*LED Notification for Lumia*

I Have a Lumia 730 running latest insider build #14915, interop unlocked

Can you guide me the steps how to enable led notifications.
Lumia 730 does have a led sensor, so if u tell me where to start to enable i'll do all things.
What are the tools and from where should I start, please tell me so that I can work and post feedback


----------



## AlvinPhilemon (Sep 8, 2016)

ipradyu said:


> I Have a Lumia 730 running latest insider build #14915, interop unlocked
> 
> Can you guide me the steps how to enable led notifications.
> Lumia 730 does have a led sensor, so if u tell me where to start to enable i'll do all things.
> What are the tools and from where should I start, please tell me so that I can work and post feedback

Click to collapse



I don't think you even read all the posts in this thread. We haven't got it working for any device yet. The M8 already has a Notification LED but we still are unable to locate the driver for it. If we do I will update the main post.


----------



## lukjok (Sep 8, 2016)

AlvinPhilemon said:


> I don't think you even read all the posts in this thread. We haven't got it working for any device yet. The M8 already has a Notification LED but we still are unable to locate the driver for it. If we do I will update the main post.

Click to collapse



Could you upload output of Devices from your Web Management?


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 10, 2017)

I've got a spare M8 on 14393.726 (Spoofed 930)... Everything works extremely well(besides notification led).. As a matter of fact it's a better experience than any prior build has been for me... Now to cut to the chase I'm willing to help out with this.. I can post output logs/help in whatever way I can.


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 12, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> I've got a spare M8 on 14393.726 (Spoofed 930)... Everything works extremely well(besides notification led).. As a matter of fact it's a better experience than any prior build has been for me... Now to cut to the chase I'm willing to help out with this.. I can post output logs/help in whatever way I can.

Click to collapse



You can easily enable it. Just install the correct "notificationled cbs" using iutool, then enable the functionality using InteropTools' latest version.


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 12, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> You can easily enable it. Just install the correct "notificationled cbs" using iutool, then enable the functionality using InteropTools' latest version.

Click to collapse



I need the Led Cab for this build.. Have an older one installed I believe


----------



## Nightsteed (Feb 12, 2017)

AnierinB said:


> I need the Led Cab for this build.. Have an older one installed I believe

Click to collapse



That should work though. Try enabling it using InteropTools.


----------



## AnierinB (Feb 12, 2017)

Nightsteed said:


> That should work though. Try enabling it using InteropTools.

Click to collapse



Interop Tools only list QCOM0D50 as my Hardware led. Pretty sure that this driver doesn't control the led as I've tinkered with it a Lot... Have you gotten this to work on your M8?


----------



## DaxteX (Apr 14, 2017)

*Hi*



AnierinB said:


> Interop Tools only list QCOM0D50 as my Hardware led. Pretty sure that this driver doesn't control the led as I've tinkered with it a Lot... Have you gotten this to work on your M8?

Click to collapse




Tried to search the Hadwareid in the charging system? When the phone is charging the value of the led is modified so the charging system or battery should have hadwareid
sorry for my bad english i used google translate but i have HTC One m8 WP i want help!

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




AnierinB said:


> Interop Tools only list QCOM0D50 as my Hardware led. Pretty sure that this driver doesn't control the led as I've tinkered with it a Lot... Have you gotten this to work on your M8?

Click to collapse




Tried to search the Hadwareid in the charging system? When the phone is charging the value of the led is modified so the charging system or battery should have hadwareid

sorry for my bad english i used google translate but i want help.


----------

